# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  couperose

## tweeling75

wat kan ik tegen couperose doen?!
ik heb op veel sites gekeken dat veel producten niet zo goed waren voor onze huid maar ook voor onze gezondheid.dus graag jullie reactie hierop.
alvast bedankt

----------


## christel1

Er bestaan wel speciale crèmes bij de apotheek die de couperose verdoezelen, je moet het eens vragen aan je apotheker, sommige groene crèmes of een ander kleur crème geven je gelaat een ander uitzicht en meestal zijn dit ook verzorgende producten waarvan je geen schrik moet hebben dat ze slecht zijn voor de huid. Heb mijn apotheker er eens over bezig gehoord tegen een klant. 
Veel succes

----------


## tweeling75

heel erg bedankt voor de tip!

----------

